# CJ-6 AIRCRAFT PARTS PROMOTING



## shirleytan (Jul 23, 2008)

we are a professional supplier for aircraft parts for Chinese made aircraft:CJ6/PT6,Y-5,Y-7,Y-8,Y-10,Y-12,Z-9,MA60, K-8
We have some second-hand CJ-6 aircraft with good condition to sell, pls contact us for more info.
And now we have aircraft parts to promoting this month, pls contact us once you need
Parts as below:
H2-0310-00 
H2-6100-600 
G1-0017 
H2-0300-02 front windscreen
H2-6206-100
G1-0019
H2-3500-00-Y aileron
H2-4230-40
G1-2005
H2-4211-10 shimmy damper
H2-4230-00 LG nose lock
GUR-7
H2-5710-00 flap act cly
H2-1020-17
QS-2
H2-7212-100 aerodrome power wire
H2-0310-19/1 bolt
QSF-6A
H2-5510-00 
H2-0310-19/3 bolt
LC-2
H2-5510-10
H2-0310-19/5 bolt
QS-1 
H2-0135-00 tail skid
H2-0310-19/7 bolt
ZZ35
DZ-5 spark plugs
50150 


contact: tanyanfang(a)fy-ic.com
skype: shirleytan1020


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 23, 2008)

Miss Tan - we normally don't allow folks to sell things on here but I'll make an exception if you limit yourself to one post, I don't want you spamming our site. BTW, do have whole airframes for sale?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 23, 2008)

Joe: You wanna buy a MiG 29 ? 

I've seen that name before, just donno where.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2008)

Joe, get on Courtesy Aircraft's mailing list. They won't cram your mailbox with junk and I got a beautiful color 2 page brochure in the mail yesterday. They don't currently have any CJs in their inventory, but it does change over fairly often.

If I had the money and time, I'd be picking this one up for restoration:
N8331R T-28B Spec


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info Eric!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2008)

HEY - I've seen some of those aircraft before! I think that L-29 is in Carson City!


----------



## shirleytan (Jul 24, 2008)

Joe，
I don't know it's not allowed to post selling information, thanks for your remind.
Besides,we don't have airframe to sell, but will inform you once we have.

Everyone, happy to take parts in this forum,good luck follow you always.


----------

